

Basecamp on the iTunes App Store - dan_manges
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id599139477

======
eoghan
This is some of the best visual design I've seen in any iOS productivity app.
Nearly every other "work" product uses a skeuomorphic "list on a sheet of
paper" approach or an ultra-chrome, "this is a high-tech product" look.
Basecamp has found its own visual voice, which I think works really well.

------
10char
According to the devs, it's built with RubyMotion[1]
<https://twitter.com/qrush/status/299984920066002944>

[1]: <http://rubymotion.com>

~~~
timfletcher
Interesting. At the latest Rubyconf a few months back the Thunderbolt labs
guys stated they didn't think RubyMotion was quite ready for production apps.
Perhaps it is now.

------
jeffgreco
Does this work with Basecamp Personal?

~~~
qrush
Yes!

